# I Smell A Lawsuit!



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2013)

What do you guys think? Max? Paul? (The Lawsuit tag was to get everyone's attention!  )

1:144 Roden Boeing 720 'Caesar's Chariot' - RD0317

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jimmy won't stand for that!
Best get one or two, (one for me, I'll pay you well.) before they disappear!
Seriously, get one for me! I can't afford it now, but soon! I just started a new job at Lowes, and I need this!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

**** you guys aren't kidding!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2013)

Nah, you're smelling my pepper beef pot pie!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2013)

Uh... no. That would be Custard Pie.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2013)

Not if it smells like pepper beef!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm intrigued, if it was scrapped for spares, then logo rights? Jimmy as in Hoffa?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)

I just don't wanna watch your lemon drip down your........


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2013)

I would if it was these gals. And watch the drummer. She is just beating the hell out of that kit.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU8XqHom_ho_


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I would if it was these gals. And watch the drummer. She is just beating the hell out of that kit.



Bet that you're wishing that she was 'beating' the h*'ll out of you!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2013)

I've seen her interviewed. She's gorgeous.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 28, 2013)

Lawsuit?


----------

